# City Water Back Pressure Valve?



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

For this last trip, I was filling the fresh water tank with our garden hose and left it running. When I came back to check it, the tank was overfilled and water was spurting back out both the fresh water fill and the city water hook up. I drained some water and when I turned the pump switch on to get the air out of the lines, water came spurting out the city water hook up. I put a hose shut off on the city water and everything seemed to work fine. Is this anything to be concerned about? I talked to our dealer - he said we may have a check valve that's stuck or defective.... Any advice?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your check valve has come un seated. You can pull the screen on the inlet and look down into the City water connection and you should see a disk like item. Use a small screw driver to push it in and as you do try to center it back up. Sorry but I seem to be at a loss for the right word here but when you look in it you will see what I mean.


----------

